# New Ga.state record gator.



## Rackbuster (Sep 22, 2010)

This was confirmed by DNR. http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=13201008


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 22, 2010)

Rackbuster said:


> This was confirmed by DNR. http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=13201008



What a heckuva whopper of a record gator dinosaur swamp lizard!!!  Thx for posting the update.


Sep 22, 2010

*"13-foot, 9-inch gator weighting 692 pounds in Lake Seminole"*



http://www.thepostsearchlight.com/2010/09/21/hand-gets-record-alligator/ 

Tuesday, September 21, 2010 

"new state record Sunday night", September 19th

"old record length alligator of 13 feet, 6 inches was harvested by Shane Wilson on Lake Blackshear in 2008"


----------



## gatorstick (Sep 22, 2010)

Great gator! Dep6 record falls as the bar has been raised.


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes sir I know it has been, but ya gotta stay game for anything. Congrats to the gentleman, a lifetime gator for sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 22, 2010)

That is a good one. I wonder if he came out of the Coleman Lake area.


----------



## gatorstick (Sep 23, 2010)

Don't know but I saw a real hoss in the river by the duck refuge last week. The gator we got from the lake went near 12'. The one we saw would have eaten him....had to be big 12 or 13.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Way to Go*

That's  the way you do it.  Way to go Randy and Mark.
  Now that's a trophy of a life time. 
                                                               frydaddy40


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 24, 2010)

I saw one near the Wma ramp 10 years ago that was 14 plus


----------



## Ctaylor (Sep 28, 2010)

i saw one in grassy pond south of valdosta that had to be at least 14ft


----------



## Ctaylor (Sep 28, 2010)

but that is a good one


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Are you .*



Ctaylor said:


> but that is a good one



   Are you kidding, it's the state record gator for Ga.  
   The man did it in honor of his bother,  
   Quote  ( Hand says he caught the gator in honor of his brother Melvin, who always wanted to get a gator but passed away before he had the chance.)

    You need to recognize that the man holds the record.

     Ps,  Seeing a 14' and killing a 14' are two way different 
     things.  

                    frydaddy40


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2010)

They ought to give that boy a prize or a psychiatric evaluation for hunting and handling a gator that big from a lil old 13 foot jonboat.   I am not sure which.


----------



## WildWoodsman (Oct 5, 2010)

I love how so many people claim to have seen one larger than a new record!!! You boys put a tape on those gators???


----------



## Ctaylor (Nov 2, 2010)

i guess some people dont understand what others mean when they say they have seen a 14 footgator. it isnt to take away from anyone else, its just a statement, in which i was agreeing that his was huge. i saw one in person and couldnt believe it. further more i did not know or read anything about him doing it for his brother. it seems that several people on the forum are quick to bust off at the mouth when its nothing to them.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Nov 2, 2010)

Something that big could pack away a whole bunch of Bulldawgs


----------



## Nitro (Nov 2, 2010)

First off, congrats to the crew on their success.

Secondly, don't bet against Randy - if he puts his mind to beating the new record.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 2, 2010)

that aint no baby


----------



## fishfryer (Nov 3, 2010)

Good job',I've had 1/2 lb. bream turn a jonboat around in the water,what could that big boy do?You'd be touching the water every once in a while,and have a roostertail behind you.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 3, 2010)

Congrats! I still haven't got an interest in this lizard hunting yet...


----------



## howie_r (Nov 3, 2010)

Grats on a monster gator not sure about the whole hunting something that has a very small kill zone is armored plated and if you miss you just angered and it might take your boat for a ride.
I may have to try it one day lol. What do you even use to hunt these things now that I think about it?


----------

